# Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:\



## Frustrated Dad

My daughter has an old handed down computer; Dell Optiplex GS115 Pentium 3 with Win2k SP4. I am unsure if this is a hardware issue or a program issue. I recently purchased an iPod Shuffle for my daughter for her birthday. I was running iTunes 4.3 and both my daughter and my wife were able to use their iPods without problem. I installed a Lacie 1TB external HD. The E drive(2G) was full and they could not load any more music, so I thought I would move iTunes to the external drive. That is where my nightmare begins. After moving itunes to the H Drive, by means of cut and paste, iTunes would not open. I attempted to uninstall with the add/remove programs. The "wizard" said I could not uninstall it because it kept going to the G Drive. My drives; C and E drives are the normal ones on the hard drive. F is the cd drive. H is my Lacie external (1TB). When plugged in, the iPod comes up as the G Drive. I have spent the last few days downloading several versions of iTunes (itunes 7 series) only to find out they don't work with my OS. I have now successfully downloaded iTunes 5.0.1. When I tried to open it, it went through the first few steps and then came up with the Error 1327. Invalid Drive: G:\ message. I installed this version of iTunes on the C drive instead of the H. I have searched through the control panel and can find no way of telling the computer not to look for iTunes in the G but cannot figure it out. In addition, my wife has quite a bit of music and I don't want to repurchase it again. I appreciate any help in resolving my frustration. I also apologize for my ignorance wrt computers. I hope it isn't too inconvienent to take the time to answer. I am not oppossed to giving one person my cell number if they would like to speak to me directly. I won't however post it for everyone. Thank in advance. Frustrated Dad


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

I think you have to uninstall, then reinstall iTunes. To do that you have to change the drive letter for the external HDD to G.

Open Control panel > Administrative tools > Computer management.
Right-click the external drive and click "Change Drive Letter and Path".
Click Edit > change the drive letter to G > click OK, then Close.

Now you can uninstall iTunes.
Before you reinstall iTunes - make sure the external drive has the drive letter you want it to have.


----------



## Frustrated Dad

Nicholas,

Thanks for the quick response. When I go to Computer Mgmt (Local), I then went to storage, then Logical Drives. It listed all of my drives. When I right clicked on H, I was given the options Properties or Help. I looked in both. There were similar directions to yours, however I still am not able to change the Drive letter. Theirs said to change the label. The Drive label, unless I was misreading it, is simply the name of the drive (LaCie). When I changed it from that to G, it did not change the drive to G, only the name.


----------



## Deleted090308

You are using Windows 2000 and are logged in as administrator, correct?

I missed one step - sorry.

Open Control panel > Administrative tools > Computer management > *Disk management*.
Right-click the external drive and click "Change Drive Letter and Path".
Click Edit > change the drive letter to G > click OK, then Close.


----------



## sami78

hi 

excuse me but i dont understand what you mean in external HDD or external drive cause i do this steps and find only 2 partion c :vista and E the other partion which one is my external drive


----------



## raphaelnikolai

I must say that this problem cost me expensive time and money!

After a ling search I was able to get a solution for this problem! check out his article about Invalid drive Errors message when installing.


----------

